# Widerstand Auswählen E6, E12, E24



## JoKne (28. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Ihr kennt ja sicher die Farbcodierung von Widerständen...!
Ist ja ganz einfach, aber woher weiß ich welcher Widerstand am nächsten an den errechneten Wert drankomm bzw. in welcher Reihe er sich befindet.

Sagen wir mal mein errechneter Wert sagt ich brauch nen Widerstand von 427 Ohm, den gibt es ja so nicht, ich möchte jetzt den Widerstand aus der E12 Reihe der dort am nächste dran kommt, kann ich das berechnen oder muss ich die E12 Reihe auswendig könnnen?

Ich hab sie mir mal angeguckt, auch E6 und E24 aber die Abstände der Widerstände waren meines erachtens nicht linear. Klar das in der E24 Reihe 24 Widerstände pro Dekarde definiert sind, aber woher weiß ich denn welche in der E24 Reihe vorhanden sind?

Man, ich weiß echt nicht wie ich das einfacher erklären kann, aber ich hoffe mal ihr versteht mein Problem


----------



## Spacemonkey (15. Juli 2004)

Ich glaub ich weiß was du meinst.
Man kann es ausrechnen, aber ich weiß nicht wie es geht. 
Deswegen habe ich die mal den Link hier angehängt:
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/praxis/typwdst.htm

Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## JoKne (15. Juli 2004)

Danke. Super, genau das hab ich gesucht.


----------

